# Super Black Spawn Log.



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Bred with a sibling female. I will post pictures of the spawn later tonight after I pull the male out, very large spawn. This is the first spawn I did in temperatures under 75 degrees.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

he's gorgeous! i want to put my name in the hat for fry when they start coming!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

He is hot daddy. Where is his female mate?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

You should see my black rain and black warrior halfmoon fish I have available right now, just need to take pictures. I also have melano fish available right now.
These are the fathers of two of the spawns:



















tanseattle said:


> He is hot daddy. Where is his female mate?


The female is his sister, I never took pictures of her and she got a little torn up spawning, it would not be a good representation of her form if I posted pictures now.


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

I want the melano but I can't ship fish for sometime


----------

